# Hyatt to Interval Pts?!?!



## bdurstta (Apr 8, 2011)

Got an email from Hyatt that I should deposit my 200 pts with interval international.  I come to find out that in order to do a “short stay”  I need to upgrade my Interval membership (pay more money) to do that.

Opinion: Anyone have experience with the short stays?  Is it worth it?  Availability?  Not sure what else I can do with my 200 pts.


----------



## zcrider (Apr 8, 2011)

can't you rent them to someone else?  Is it enough to book a night or two somewhere and rent out the days that way??


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 8, 2011)

You cannot rent out II exchanges.

Most of the short stay inventory is off season in areas with a lot of inventory - you can see it on the II website without upgrading your membership.


----------



## heathpack (Apr 8, 2011)

bdurstta said:


> Got an email from Hyatt that I should deposit my 200 pts with interval international.  I come to find out that in order to do a “short stay”  I need to upgrade my Interval membership (pay more money) to do that.
> 
> Opinion: Anyone have experience with the short stays?  Is it worth it?  Availability?  Not sure what else I can do with my 200 pts.



I don't think you need to upgrade your II membership in order to book a short stay.  I am able to see short stays with my normal Hyatt II membership.  I've never tried to book one, but it would seem strange that I could search them and not book them.

My experience so far is that the short stay exchanges are not such a great value.  You have to pay a full exchange fee no matter how many nights you book, they tend to be available on relatively short notice and the resorts tend to be places you could rent pretty inexpensively.

However, your HVC points will be good in II for 2 years after your deeded week.  For example, if you are getting this email now, your deeded week is probably in July.  That means the points in question will be good in II until July 2013.  So if you decide to use anything less than your deeded week within the next 2 years, you could just deposit enough into II to top off your 200 points- for example 230 more to get a red studio through II- and they will not go to waste,  This is probably a better use of those 200 points.

If II does not work for you, obviously you can also use those points to book a 4 night midweek HVC stay silver season somewhere.  Even though your deadline to deposit with II is coming up, you can use those points in the HVC for 10 months still- 6 months past the date of your deeded week.

H


----------



## tahoeJoe (Apr 24, 2011)

heathpack said:


> I don't think you need to upgrade your II membership in order to book a short stay.  I am able to see short stays with my normal Hyatt II membership.  I've never tried to book one, but it would seem strange that I could search them and not book them.
> H



This is interesting. I had a conversation yesterday about this very subject with  a supervisor (George) at Hyatt's II desk. He told me that you can *only *book 7-nights stays in II with the Hyatt corporate membership. He said that short stays are only available to Gold and Platinum members, but I could pay to upgrade. Maybe this is why you could see it, as an incentive to upgrade. Regardless, George also said most short stay exchanges are in places with lots of excessive inventory (Orlando & Vegas) and usually show up 60 -90 days before check-in. They are usually not available 8-12 months in advance, are not available in peak season or high demand locations like Hawaii. This doesn't sound like a good deal to me. 

-TJ


----------



## heathpack (Apr 24, 2011)

Well, it's a good thing the short stays have never appealed, then!  They really seem like the units are equivalent to $70/night hotel rooms to me.

H


----------

